# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  I'm new anddd..

## Ragamuffin

I want advice. Haha. Isn't that great? First, for my introduction.

My name is Krissy, I'm 17, and I love ball pythons. And that's what I need advice about.. I don't know what kind of ball python to get.

I love the regular ball pythons, but I think the ivory and albino ones are gorgeous. I've never actually owned a ball python, but I know they're a big commitment since they can live up to 40 years.

I love the way they feel, which makes me want to go ahead and get the cheaper option...to satisfy my want. BUT. I'm wondering if it would be better to save up for the one I *really* want. 

I don't have a job at the moment, but I'm looking. My mom has FINALLY (3 very long years) agreed to letting me get one, as long as I pay. Which makes me spaz out and want to buy one ASAP. I've had two past friends/acquaintences that owned regular ball pythons, and I begged to hold them every time I went over to their house.

I know the obvious thing to do would be to save up. I'm just all...not patient. I've already decided to buy everything before the snake as I earn money. First would be the cage. I want to go all out and buy one that's large enough for stretching room as it ages (but not so big that it crowds my already over-stuffed room). Then comes the decorating.. Hahh. Habitats and all that jazz. Then comes the thermometer, heating pad, etc. 

Oh, and I live in Louisiana. If there are any breeders in the Baton Rouge/Walker area, I'd love to chat about the various prices and such. Even though I'm already leaning towards buying one from Exotics By Nature.

So yeah. Any stories/advice/welcomes you want to give are muchly welcome.  :Weirdface:

----------


## LadyOhh

Well, first off, welcome.

Secondly, I think you need to evaluate your setup before you get your animal. Put your initial money into the AWESOME housing you will be putting your potential snake in, and then save up for the animal. It would not be a good idea to do it the other way around, and have a expensive snake in a shoebox under your bed  :Smile: 

EBN is good people. I suggest talking with them. 

Look around (search for threads to find your answers), take some time, ask some questions, etc..

It'll be fun!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## DSGB

welcome!!!!!

----------


## butters!

i had the same issue,wasnt sure if i should get one now or wait but to be honest i think you should get one now so you stop spazing and save up for one you really want.since i got my first a few months ago i have added 2 more and still wanting more.see about getting a nice female ball and as she grows you can be saving for a more expensive morph to breed with her later on down the road.it takes females longer to reach sexual maturity and you might not have any interest in breeding now but i garuntee if you stay in this forum that will change.

----------


## Ragamuffin

> Well, first off, welcome.
> 
> Secondly, I think you need to evaluate your setup before you get your animal. Put your initial money into the AWESOME housing you will be putting your potential snake in, and then save up for the animal. It would not be a good idea to do it the other way around, and have a expensive snake in a shoebox under your bed 
> 
> EBN is good people. I suggest talking with them. 
> 
> Look around (search for threads to find your answers), take some time, ask some questions, etc..
> 
> It'll be fun!!!



Don't worry. (: In my post I mentioned that I'm getting everything for the snake BEFORE I get the snake. He's going to have a very nice home to dwell in. Like..the MANSION of snake homes. Well..maybe not a mansion. But atleast a nice townhouse or something. Thanks for the advice.

And thanks, DGSB, for the welcome. ^_^

----------


## tideguyinva

welcome to the site.  be sure to read all the stickies and youll learn lots of information

----------


## Ragamuffin

> i had the same issue,wasnt sure if i should get one now or wait but to be honest i think you should get one now so you stop spazing and save up for one you really want.since i got my first a few months ago i have added 2 more and still wanting more.see about getting a nice female ball and as she grows you can be saving for a more expensive morph to breed with her later on down the road.it takes females longer to reach sexual maturity and you might not have any interest in breeding now but i garuntee if you stay in this forum that will change.


I'm just worried about breeding because caring for the eggs seems so difficult. Keeping the right temperature, I mean. But that IS a good idea. Do snakes require seperate cages. i.e.: Would I have to worry about the female and male attacking eachother or eating the eggs?

----------


## Ragamuffin

> welcome to the site.  be sure to read all the stickies and youll learn lots of information


Agh!! I can't post fast enough for you guys. Thanks so much for the warm welcome. And I'll make sure to do that.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't mean to double post. I'm used to forums merging my posts.  :Sad:

----------


## butters!

I'm just worried about breeding because caring for the eggs seems so difficult. Keeping the right temperature, I mean. But that IS a good idea. Do snakes require seperate cages. I.e.: Would I have to worry about the female and male attacking eachother or eating the eggs?

you should be worried about keeping the right temps for your snake too not just the eggs.and you should always keep them in seperate cages because of risk of spreading illness or anything like that plus it could lead to stress and failure to eat.i dont see 2 snakes attacking eachother but i guess it could be a drawback.i personally havnt began to breed and had no interest either but after seeing some of the eggs and offspring some of these people in here have produced i think im gonna try it in a few years.im sure it has a certain degree of difficulty but if you have the time and energy i dont think it should be too big of a deal.and sorry for no welcome so here it is (welcome to bp.net)always nice to have another bp enthusiest

----------


## Drew87

:Welcome:

----------


## Ragamuffin

> you should be worried about keeping the right temps for your snake too not just the eggs.and you should always keep them in seperate cages because of risk of spreading illness or anything like that plus it could lead to stress and failure to eat.i dont see 2 snakes attacking eachother but i guess it could be a drawback.i personally havnt began to breed and had no interest either but after seeing some of the eggs and offspring some of these people in here have produced i think im gonna try it in a few years.im sure it has a certain degree of difficulty but if you have the time and energy i dont think it should be too big of a deal.and sorry for no welcome so here it is (welcome to bp.net)always nice to have another bp enthusiest



I know snakes need to be a certain temperature also, eggs just seem so fragile. And that makes sense about keeping them in seperate cages.. But then how do they breed? Sorry if I seem so dense. Maybe I should just google this stuff. Hah. I'm starting to warm up to the breeding idea, though. Thanks for the welcome. (:

If I were to breed a female regular python and a male ivory, would I get any ivory babies? I know it depends on the mother's dominant and recessive genes, but how do I know which genes of hers are dominant and which are recessive? All of it's so confusing..



Thanks Drew for the welcome. ^_^

----------


## LadyOhh

> I know snakes need to be a certain temperature also, eggs just seem so fragile. And that makes sense about keeping them in seperate cages.. But then how do they breed? Sorry if I seem so dense. Maybe I should just google this stuff. Hah. I'm starting to warm up to the breeding idea, though. Thanks for the welcome. (:
> 
> If I were to breed a female regular python and a male ivory, would I get any ivory babies? I know it depends on the mother's dominant and recessive genes, but how do I know which genes of hers are dominant and which are recessive? All of it's so confusing..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Drew for the welcome. ^_^



I honestly think you should be worried about getting your first animal and setting it up first before worrying at ALL about breeding....

----------


## Ragamuffin

I'm just an extremely curious person who loves to learn new things to store for future use. I'm also a dreamer.. Which means I always get little daydream bubbles where I have all the possible situations playing out.

Believe me, I'm not some person who's just trying to get into the snake business because they think of the profits. Nor am I some person who thinks something like a ball python should be handled lightly.. "Oh, I'll just keep it in my dresser and let it eat my socks." I am, however, a teenager who gets sick of using google everyday of her life. And rather talk to a person about something, than learn it from some inpersonable website. And I *am* a person who loves children. And would love to have little snake babies to watch grow up in front of my eyes. And, YES, maybe earn some of my spent money back. Because, honestly, I am far from rich.

The only reason why I haven't done PRECISE research is because I know it will be a while before I can afford one. I will take very good care of my snake, just like I do my other pets. Except to another extreme, since they are more sensitive.


Sorry if it seems like I'm being rude or snappy. I just feel as if a few of these posts have been directed to me in a negative way. I feel as if people already underestimate my ability to love and properly care for a snake.

----------


## LadyOhh

> I'm just an extremely curious person who loves to learn new things to store for future use. I'm also a dreamer.. Which means I always get little daydream bubbles where I have all the possible situations playing out.
> 
> Believe me, I'm not some person who's just trying to get into the snake business because they think of the profits. Nor am I some person who thinks something like a ball python should be handled lightly.. "Oh, I'll just keep it in my dresser and let it eat my socks." I am, however, a teenager who gets sick of using google everyday of her life. And rather talk to a person about something, than learn it from some inpersonable website. And I *am* a person who loves children. And would love to have little snake babies to watch grow up in front of my eyes. And, YES, maybe earn some of my spent money back. Because, honestly, I am far from rich.
> 
> The only reason why I haven't done PRECISE research is because I know it will be a while before I can afford one. I will take very good care of my snake, just like I do my other pets. Except to another extreme, since they are more sensitive.
> 
> 
> Sorry if it seems like I'm being rude or snappy. I just feel as if a few of these posts have been directed to me in a negative way. I feel as if people already underestimate my ability to love and properly care for a snake.



Well, you are new, you have admitted to not having any experience with the animals at all. 

I don't underestimate your JOY and your EXCITEMENT for these animals at all. I can see that very much. 

The questions, as they are all over the place, bear to reason that you are not sure what you want to do, and where to begin, which is why I made the suggestion to focus your attention on the basics first, then expand your knowledge. 

We are all here to share and to learn! 

Have fun with it. And again, welcome!  :Very Happy:

----------


## butters!

I honestly think you should be worried about getting your first animal and setting it up first before worrying at ALL about breeding....

lady oh,i was just giving a suggestion about the  breeding thing.if she gets a ball it will take awhile for it to reach maturity so shes got plenty of time to consider breeding and get her first snake under control.and a lil hint if you want ivories get 2 yellow bellys.they equal 25% ivory offspring when bred together :Wink:

----------


## Ragamuffin

Thanks for the info, guys. And I am a kinda spastic person.. My mind races and I get a million ideas at once.. A million ideas makes about 5 million questions popping into my mind.

Sorry for sorta snapping. I have a quick temper.. A trait that is common in 'redheads'. Orrr. So I'm told.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Welcome aboard. This is a great place to get lots of info on Ball pythons. Tim Bailey who is a member her (Muddoc) is a breeder in your area. He is a great guy and a wealth of knowledge. Try him.

BP's dont like large enclosures unlike other snakes. If you are getting a small guy I would recommend starting off with a smaller cage, you will be fine for a while. 
It is addicting, I'll bet we will be talking about your second snake in the not to distant future :Wink: .

----------


## Ragamuffin

I was actually informed about the smaller cage via PM today. I'm so glad you guys told me about that.. I would have had no idea. All of my other pets love wide, roaming spaces.

And I honestly don't doubt that. I'm so addicted to them. I spend half my time online just looking at pictures of them.  :Razz:  

I'm actually thinking of getting a yellowbelly (or a pair), and in a few years, maybe start breeding and hope for some ivorys (Thanks to butters' info ^_^). Even though plain ones definitely wouldn't disappoint me. The thought of watching them hatch and grow up is so appealing.

----------


## darkangel

Little ADD there lol... Snake first!!! Breeding much later!! Not to mention it's not cheap, so maybe in a few years  :Wink:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Thanks for the info, guys. And I am a kinda spastic person.. My mind races and I get a million ideas at once.. A million ideas makes about 5 million questions popping into my mind.
> 
> Sorry for sorta snapping. I have a quick temper.. A trait that is common in 'redheads'. Orrr. So I'm told.


hahha
wow.
im so glad there are more spastic people out there than just me... lol

firstly, well, yeah welcome!
secondly, if you want something pretty, i would go for a pastel or a mojave ball, they are gorgeous and they dont cost an arm and a leg...
i started with one normal, got another, then two more, then i got my het pied male, and im saving for a mojave female, so you can start out slow, and work your way up too  :Wink:  ahha

if your wanting something outa the normal range, like i said, one of the cheaper morphs like a pastel or a mojave, you cant go wrong with them =]

good luck with your cage choosing, i completely understand the need to deco it up =] im the exact same way!

----------


## Ragamuffin

Yeah.. I admit to having ADD. And I'm definitely not talking about breeding before about 5 years or so. I jsut like to think ahead.  :Razz:  I get over excited when it comes to snakes. Oh and sorta off the subject, but I have these bands in between my teeth (getting braces in about a week). For some reason, when I'm in pain, I kinda can't think properly. I guess it's because I'm focusing on the pain and not on rationalizing.


Thanks, Chica, for the welcome. I'm glad SOMEONE understand my spasticness. Hah. (I seriously do need some adderal or something.) I'm confused about which snake to get.. My mind changes every three minutes. Ahhh. They're all so gorgeous. I think I might just get a plain one first. They're beautiful just like that.

Everyone here is so experienced and has so many snakes. I feel like such a noob. Hah.

----------


## reptile3

:Welcome:  to BP.net  

Read the stickies, they are great help!!! :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

:Welcome:

----------


## Ragamuffin

Thanks to both of you.

I've actually just started reading the stickies. I guess I should have done that before I started playing 21 questions with everyone.  :Razz:

----------


## munding

:Smile:  :Smile: hi! welcome to the site

----------


## Argentra

HAha! Spastic! Spastic is fun!...I just wish I had the energy for it these days.  :Smile: 

Official Welcome to the site!  :Fest: 

Looking at pictures is great! In fact, I've collected nearly a hundred off the web (mostly from the NERD site!) and have about 7 collages that adorn the walls above my enclosures. 
Soon I want to make a poster of snake pictures.  :Smile: 

And believe it when everyone says how addicting snakes are! I started with one ball python, a species I always loved but could never before own, then fell for a nice corn snake and swore I would only have those two. If I hadn't been handed my pastel BP, it may very well have stayed that way.  :Smile:  Now, I have 10 snakes.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Yeah.. I admit to having ADD.


samee hereee 
lol

although, i hit a down now, im like a sloth right now. 
lol

normals are deff great places to start =]

----------

